# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  beginning..

## Rosa Anna

Alright. I'm going to start learning this too. More links would be great too. I haven't checked out MA's link, but Pravit's has this annoying flashing advertisment on the side that hurts my eyes. 
I'm sure I won't make learning this very far.
Maybe I should give up ahead of time.
Still.   ::  
The forum needed some chatter. 
a lamma lakum

----------

